
Tool's survey - shigofamehry
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JJ2B5L7
======
shigofamehry
My name is Shogoufah, I am a master student in the Faculty of Computer Science
at the Free University of Bolzano in Italy. Currently I am working on my final
project in which we are evaluating online tools to support startups, so that
we can better suggest them to startups that are looking for supporting tools.
I would like to kindly ask you to give us 10-15 minutes of your time to fill
in our survey on Show hacker news. Thank in advance

------
shigofamehry
Reminder: I need your collaboration to regarding the survey, please give us
10-15 minutes to fill in our survey. Thanks

